# Rodent control



## DAYWALKER (Dec 29, 2011)

Heah y'all.....i'm looking for some sage advice. Someone other than me must deal with this problem.

Here goes.....we live in the country on an old farmstead, and use the barn as a garage. I store the old corvette in there for the winter, and can't keep the field mice out of the vehicle. Last year, my mechanic told me to put pie tins filled with moth balls all around, underneath, because mice can't stand the smell. Not only did'nt it work.....but the barn smelled like moth balls all winter, and i can't stand it either.

Have put bounce fabric sheets inside, and d-con on the floor boards......still get mice.

Pussy cats are not an option.....2 big old german sheperds hate cats.

New garage is not an option....not in the budget.

Need an old farmer's remedy........anybody?


----------



## codeworks (Dec 29, 2011)

a bird of prey in the barn, keep the cats in the barn, sell the 'vette


----------



## gbhammer (Dec 29, 2011)

does that barn have an approved non-absorbant floor surface that slopes towards the doors?


----------



## cda (Dec 29, 2011)

I would be glad to store it for you free of charge and would even keep the carbon blown out of it once a week

Try containers of fox urine, smells just a little worse than moth balls, but does not carry as far

Only trouble is trying to catch the fox

http://www.yardlover.com/fox-urine-repellent-8-oz-with-dispensers


----------



## mark handler (Dec 29, 2011)

In My Opinion, glue traps work the best.


----------



## cda (Dec 29, 2011)

Mark

Now you are going to have mice that need rehab, from sniffing glue


----------



## Mac (Dec 29, 2011)

How old is the Corvette?


----------



## pwood (Dec 29, 2011)

build a moat around the vette and fill it with fox urine. i have 2 cats and 3 garages and 0 mice. when german shepherds catch mice i will get some of those too, but they are usually too busy playing with their sheep:censored


----------



## DAYWALKER (Dec 29, 2011)

Mac....1995, triple black, convertable, 6-speed manual, 50,000 miles.....it could be yours.....make an offer.


----------



## mark handler (Dec 29, 2011)

cda said:
			
		

> MarkNow you are going to have mice that need rehab, from sniffing glue


It's called getting Trashed.....


----------



## Mule (Dec 29, 2011)

Call Billy the Exterminator


----------



## steveray (Dec 29, 2011)

My Doberman catches mice......mothballs worked for my garage and Korean War Willys Jeep.....


----------



## Frank (Dec 29, 2011)

#12 shot in the .22 revolver and use a hose to flush em out of their holes for target practice


----------



## cda (Dec 29, 2011)

Maybe MT's wife will let you break in the gun::::

""A good friend of ours gave my wife a Remington 870 for home defense. He's a deputy sheriff, I don't think it would have been as appreciated if it had come from me """"


----------



## JAT (Dec 29, 2011)

real peppermint on cotton balls put a few drops on each and spread around and in the car the mice be gone


----------



## FM William Burns (Dec 29, 2011)

I line the openings under the doors of my stroage unit with steel wool (no mice).  I use those packs/rolls and stretch it out.  It may work for you by putting a wide enough ring around the vehicle.  They won't cross it but if they can get to the vehicle from above...they will.


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Dec 29, 2011)

Quick search under agriculture rodent control gave similar results between states:

http://www1.agric.gov.ab.ca/$department/deptdocs.nsf/all/agdex594

http://www.hgca.com/document.aspx?fn=load&media_id=7409&publicationId=890


----------



## righter101 (Dec 29, 2011)

Frank said:
			
		

> #12 shot in the .22 revolver and use a hose to flush em out of their holes for target practice


The shell shot for the .38/.357 is very effective.  Wear googles.


----------



## Architect1281 (Dec 29, 2011)

Strangely enough try a box or two of cheap dryer sheets,

works great on campers stored for the winter

for some reason the field mice won't go near them


----------



## righter101 (Dec 30, 2011)

No one has suggested the universal panacea...." SOAK IT IN BOILING GIN".

Cut your finger? SOAK IT IN BOILING GIN!

Headache? SOAK IT IN BOILING GIN!

Poision Oak? SOAK IT IN BOILING GIN!

Field mice around the corvette?? SOAK IT IN BOILING GIN!!!


----------



## brudgers (Jan 3, 2012)

The solution to your mice problem is to cut the capital gains tax rate.


----------

